# [V]erkaufe Creative Xi-Fi Titanium inkl. Treiber und optischem Kabel



## Crysisheld (15. September 2012)

Hallo, 

ich verkaufe meine Creative Xi-Fi Titanium Soundkarte. Der optische Ausgang funktioniert einwandfrei. Bei den analog Ausgängen weiss ich nicht, weil ich die Karte immer nur am optischen Ausgang betrieben habe mit dem Logitech Z-5500 Digital. Das optische Kabel kann ich mitschicken wenn es jemand braucht. 

Wer Interesse hat bitte melden


----------



## Lukecheater (20. September 2012)

Nur mal so aus Neugier, wie viel willst du dafür noch haben?


----------



## Crysisheld (20. September 2012)

puuhh keine Ahnung wenn du Interesse hast, kannst du ja mal ne Zahl in den Raum schmeissen. Ich weiss halt nicht genau wieso die Karte auf den Analog Ausgängen so kratzt und was sie dann halt noch so wert ist. 

Gruß


----------



## Lukecheater (21. September 2012)

Edit: Ich habs mir überlegt, ich würde mir dann zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht so eine Karte kaufen.


----------

